# Citizenship Online Approval vs Approval Letter



## citiz (Nov 20, 2018)

Hello Wonderful People,
I recently attended my Citizenship interview and test which went well. When I logged into my immi account post interview, I could see that my status is changed to Approved. However the status was changed to approved on the same day as my interview day. 

So can you guys share your experience, whether the status of your citizenship application was also changed to approved on the same day as your test day? Or the status changed to approved on later day. You can see status of your application in your immi account.


----------



## citiz (Nov 20, 2018)

Anybody else had same experience?


----------



## council (Jan 7, 2014)

citiz said:


> Hello Wonderful People,
> I recently attended my Citizenship interview and test which went well. When I logged into my immi account post interview, I could see that my status is changed to Approved. However the status was changed to approved on the same day as my interview day.
> 
> So can you guys share your experience, whether the status of your citizenship application was also changed to approved on the same day as your test day? Or the status changed to approved on later day. You can see status of your application in your immi account.


Yes I recall seeing it was approved on the same (or next) day.

Then after a week or two, a letter from the minister's office providing more information.


----------



## citiz (Nov 20, 2018)

council said:


> Yes I recall seeing it was approved on the same (or next) day.
> 
> Then after a week or two, a letter from the minister's office providing more information.


Thought as much. Thanks for your reply


----------



## council (Jan 7, 2014)

BTW, I remember talking to the person processing the test and interview (and all that), and as I was curious, I asked so many things - she mentioned that after all that has been done, she was approving the citizenship application - then clicked the button on her computer screen. She advised to wait for the official letter forthcoming.


----------



## citiz (Nov 20, 2018)

council said:


> BTW, I remember talking to the person processing the test and interview (and all that), and as I was curious, I asked so many things - she mentioned that after all that has been done, she was approving the citizenship application - then clicked the button on her computer screen. She advised to wait for the official letter forthcoming.


Oh wow! You actually fully answered my entire question.  I am sure your post will help lot of future applicants since that the first update they see after the test. Also the help provided on the immi account is not very clear. Thanks a ton.


----------

